# It's over... :( (May be TMI or sensitive for some...)



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Last night on our way out to Virginia for a conference, the miscarriage happened... I ended up passing 2 grey sacks, about 2" long each...I hadn't had an ultrasound, so I didn't even know I was possibly pregnant with twins. But I did get a dark positive at 9dpo, and was throwing up every day and was already getting huge, not to mention, the babies were conceived on my third round of clomid, so I guess I wasn't too surprised. Jordyn and Anika will be buried in Ryland's memory garden when we return to Ohio...








: Jordyn








: Anika








: Ryland


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry mama.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Hugs to you momma


----------



## Lillianna (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry mama.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

so sorry , mama.






















Holding your family in the light tonight.

Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Sending you lots of love Ally....


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

continued prayers and hugs mama


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh Ally, my heart breaks for you. I'm sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

sounds a lot like my 2nd and 3rd losses..

lots of rest and healing mama







:


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Those are beautiful names. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

Ally,

My heart goes out to you and your family... I am so very sorry..


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

That is so sad. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your recovery goes well. Sending you love and prayers.


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Love and strength to you, mama.


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

You have been through so much - it just isn't fair. I am so sorry.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thinking of you Ally!!!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

You are always in my thoughts, Ally.







s The names you picked are beautiful. Gentle hugs and prayers coming your way.







s


----------



## starparticle (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm sorry I haven't been around to hear more...beautiful names and I hope you are healing well.

love to you all.


----------



## shawn13 (Oct 12, 2006)

i am going through a miscarriage that started 4 days ago. i was supposed to be 9.5 weeks, but the ultrasound showed that the fetus probably died at 7wks.

even though i have a high tolerance for pain (didnt even notice broken ribs once) the pain was REALLY bad, but at least it was only for a couple of hours each day. is it really possible that it can be the same kind of pain as labor? this was my first pregannacy and i was thinking to myself, can labor possibly be worse? it almost made me rethink this whole getting pregnant thing









well, i thought i was handling the whole thing pretty well, until this morning
when i went to the washroom and passed a big glob that looked like a blood soaked tampon without the string. i started to try and poke at it and dissect it a little bit with a q-tip, just to try and figure out what it was, but i couldnt bring myself to really do it. i called my doc right away, and he said it was just a clot of blood and random tissue, and not the baby. was he just saying that to make me feel better?


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

, I am so sorry sweetie. Those are beautiful names for your babies. And Ryland is such a gorgeous baby. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.







Jordyn







Anika


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Oh Ally I am so sorry!

Those are beautiful names.

Kathryn


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

So, so sorry for your loss ...


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm sorry, Ally.









What beautiful names.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

Im so sorry


----------



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

i'm so sorry....


----------



## ComfyCozy (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry ((HUGS))


----------



## StrongSingleMama (Jul 18, 2005)

I am so sorry mama.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)




----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I saw one of your post and read Ryland's story and now this... I am so sorry mama.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

